# Where are collections, smart collections, collection sets in Lightroom CC?



## berrybark (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi all, 
Long-time LR Classic user (desktop), first time poster here. I've recently synced my catalog from LR 5 to LR 8 to LR CC on my Mac. I can't see any of the collections I had created in LR Classic. All my albums seem to be in one folder now instead of organized into the collections I previously had sorted them into. I can't see Quick Collections either. Is this just how it works on CC?
Thanks for your time!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 12, 2019)

I assume you mean you *migrated* the Classic catalog to LRCC, not *synced* it? If so, the "one folder" should be a parent folder which you can expand to show all the collections (now albums) that were in the original Classic catalog.

But yes, there isn't a "Quick Collection" in LRCC, though there IS still the concept of being able to set any one of the existing albums as the "Target Album", after which pressing "T" in the Grid will add the selected image to the target album. 

I suppose there's no reason why you couldn't create an album called "Quick Collection", and use that as the target album for quickly gathering images together....it would appear in the album list, however, not in a separate panel as it does in LR Classic.


----------



## berrybark (Jan 14, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> I assume you mean you *migrated* the Classic catalog to LRCC, not *synced* it? If so, the "one folder" should be a parent folder which you can expand to show all the collections (now albums) that were in the original Classic catalog.
> 
> But yes, there isn't a "Quick Collection" in LRCC, though there IS still the concept of being able to set any one of the existing albums as the "Target Album", after which pressing "T" in the Grid will add the selected image to the target album.
> 
> I suppose there's no reason why you couldn't create an album called "Quick Collection", and use that as the target album for quickly gathering images together....it would appear in the album list, however, not in a separate panel as it does in LR Classic.



Thanks! That makes perfect sense. Now.... I'm editing a photo in CC but I can't see any of my presets. Is there a way to migrate these across too?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 14, 2019)

You can import the presets into LRCC....select an image in LRCC detail view, click on the edit icon and that will show a Presets button at the bottom of the Edit panel. Click that to open the Presets list, then click on the "tridot" icon on the Presets header, which will open a menu which includes an Import option. Obviously you will need to know where your presets are stored so that you can tell LRCC where to find them, but once imported they should then sync to the cloud and thus to any other LRCC apps you might be using.


----------

